
ICOs, VCs, IPOs and SPACs - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-09-15/icos-vcs-ipos-and-spacs
======
hkmurakami
>We have talked before about the shifting balance of power between
entrepreneurs and capital providers. I have argued that the rise of founder-
friendliness in startup funding is not just an idiosyncratic matter of
philosophy, but a structural matter of negotiating power: If good ideas are
rare and valuable, and capital is cheap and plentiful, then people with ideas
will be able to extract whatever terms they want from people with capital.

This is very, very true, especially if you compare current funding terms with
what was prevalent in the 80's.

------
Tehchops
> selling $600 million of stock to the public so that it can go out and hunt
> for a unicorn to take public

Holy shit. They're literally selling a chance for your money to be spent on
potentially nothing. I'm not one to usually cry that the sky is falling/it's a
bubble, but this is getting ridiculous.

~~~
nedwin
Is this your commentary on Social Capital's performance to date, or your
general distaste for venture capital?

------
andrewfromx
I'm starting a coin education program at
[https://simplecoin.life](https://simplecoin.life) to address these issues.
The only way to help society is to educate the masses about the block chain.
The only way to do that is make a simple example.

------
siavosh
I'm curious if anyone can quantify the creation of new financial products and
compare against GDP growth?

My recollection is post 2008 many economists were concluding that the hyper
financialization of the economy was a detriment and was not actually creating
long term value. Curious if ICO's, SPACs are as a result of loosening
regulatory appetite as the political winds have changed and memories of
pre-2008 start to recede.

------
seibelj
A month ago anyone mentioning ICO's on HN was downvoted to hell. Maybe someone
at YC is starting to look at ICOs, the mood is changing here

~~~
omarchowdhury
The mood of HN commentators does not necessarily reflect the mood of YC,
though.

------
mathgenius
Oh, make sure you read the stuff on Shkreli.

